# Bridgend County Show



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

For everyone in Wales. Bridgend Show is taking place 9,10 and 11th July at Pencoed College, Bridgend.

There will be a horse show, craft tents, food tents, fair ground rides, lots of stalls, displays and of course a companion/limit dog show.

Please take a look at the website and we hope you can come and enjoy a day out

Bridgend County Show Home


----------

